# UShip.com - Great way to save money shipping stuff



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 18, 2008)

I held off on posting this until it all worked out well.

We had to ship a table we owned from CA to our home in VA on our own dime. I went online to get a few quotes on how much that would cost and it was extremely expensive unless everything is all crated up already. The price of 5 feet on a truck was about $1000.

I found uShip - The Online Shipping Marketplace - Ship Freight, Furniture, Vehicles or Moves and entered my table (with leaf) and 6 chairs and received a bid to ship it for $450 to include a mover coming to my house to pack it up. He was a private driver and he came by the house, packed it up last week and delivered it last night (I had a friend meet him at our house because we're still in TX).

Anyhow, just wanted to give you a heads up about this site.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 18, 2008)

Let me add a warning though. Be incredibly wary of movers/shippers that you contract with over the internet. There are hundreds of companies that will rip you off. Do your homework. If they show up in anything other than a truck with their company's logo on the side, don't let them load it. I unluckily speak from experience.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 18, 2008)

UShip vets this to some extent by providing the same feedback mechanism that EBay has.


----------

